# skunk



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

a chemist came up with a wash for the skunk smell (on your dog, etc): 1 qt of 3% hydrogen peroxide, 1/4 cup of baking soda and 2 tsp of liquid soap. Bleach can be used for porches, etc. Thankfully, I haven't tried this. He says to keep this out of the eyes and that it has to be made up as you need it because a chemical reaction won't allow storage.


----------



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

I've found that it is hard to remember all of these skunk cures when it's 1:00 AM and you have two dogs in the shower and a really smelly house.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Our vet had some stuff that worked great, so might check out yours.


----------

